# [SOLVED] tp-link TL-WN822N installation problem



## manetje76 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello,

When I put in the setup disc and open setup, it starts searching for a card. But then it says: "Unable to copy the File: C:\Users\Me\AppData\Local\Temp\{9CFDC76A-924E-43BF-A1A3-43C4D5A05C25}\{852E893E-E4FD-45BB-8B17-72ADDF686974}\devAMD64.exe, C:\temp\devAMD64.ext


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: tp-link TL-WN822N installation problem*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Just download and install your drivers from here:

300Mbps High Gain Wireless USB Adapter TL-WN822N - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## manetje76 (Mar 3, 2015)

But I don't have internet on my computer


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: tp-link TL-WN822N installation problem*

Use the PC you're typing on now and use a USB to move it to the other PC.


----------



## manetje76 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: tp-link TL-WN822N installation problem*

thankyou


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: tp-link TL-WN822N installation problem*

Any time!


----------

